
Dumb and dumber: why we’re getting less intelligent - SQL2219
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/news/dumb-and-dumber-why-we-re-getting-less-intelligent-80k3bl83v
======
mhkool
One of the causes of the decay of IQ is known: toxins. On NaturalNews.com is
an article that refers to 3 scientific studies:
[https://www.naturalnews.com/2018-06-10-pesticides-stupid-
agr...](https://www.naturalnews.com/2018-06-10-pesticides-stupid-agricultural-
chemicals-lower-iq-of-children.html)

